# 2010 Trek Madone 5.9 frames?? Warranty Nightmare



## jamesdak (Aug 22, 2010)

Been waiting since August but Trek has finally provided a warranty frame for my then 4 month old broken Madone 4.5. It is a 2010 Madone 5.9 frame. But I can't find any real info on the frame. Does anyone have one.

My concern is how much of the components won't transfer over and if my Duotrap sensor can even fit on this frame (It's not listed as compatible). Still totally peeved over the whole situation and thinking of taking it up legally. 

LBS does a tuneup, two days later while just pedaling along on a straight section of paved road my rear derailleur breaks and swings around to fracture the seat stay. This was a Shimano 105 derailleur and part the bracket for the jockey wheels broke and the derailleur body was twisted and cracked also. To me this should totally be a warranty replacement for anything since this was a 4 month old bike used only on the road for it's intended purpose. Never wrecked it, banged the derailleur or anything like that. The roads I ride are clean and I did not run over anything. Can't believe it's taken this long to even get close to a warranty answer and am totally turned off of Trek. Have a meeting with the LBS today about what parts won't transfer over and have the feeling they expect me to pay. I say forget that! If I had wrecked or been negligent then I'd have no problem. Heck, if I'd wrecked by insurance would be paying for it, no problem. 

Anyway, if anyone has any info on the 2010 5.9 frame I'd appreciate it. 

I can't find much. It appears that the Duotrap won't fit, has a seat cap, FD won't fit, and it mentions a press in BB which makes me wonder if the BB won't fit either. Then there's the issue of the broken RD, and the damage to the rear wheel from the derailleur going into the spokes. This starts getting expensive for being a new bike still being paid for.


----------



## jellis25 (Oct 6, 2009)

You are right about the duotrap and the BB. Trek should send the new BB with the new frame as well at the seat mast. The RD should be covered under a shimano warranty which may also cover the wheel but prob not. The FD just needs a new clamp. Everything else should fit.

You will want to remember that it is not the shop's fault and the jockey wheel would not have been touched during a tuneup. It doesn't help to to get upset at them as they are acting as your advocate to trek and shimano. Also, on top of the parts they may charge you a labor fee to change all of the parts over. This is totally normal. 

I agree that 4 months is a long time but this can do due to any number of issues. I would consider yourself lucky that you are getting an entirely new frame as this seems to be a shimano problem.

Let me know if there is anything else I can help with.


----------



## jamesdak (Aug 22, 2010)

Well, surprise surprise, it is Duotrap compatible. No BB though and the FD is not the clamp on type. No mast either. LBS wants me to pay for those. I agree that I feel it is truly a Shimano issue if the part failed. But the joker in the deck is what the mechanic told me the day I picked it up from the tuneup. He said he had taken off and soaked the chain, cassette, etc since it was all sticky. Gave me a lesson on sports drinks, bottles, lubes, etc. So the possibility still exist of something not being put back together right or possibly not lubed well. Could a link in the chain froze and caused this? Anyway, looks like I'm paying about $200 and all will be done. Still not happy that I'm paying at all but I'm sick and tired of having my expensive bike just sitting in the shop while I keep chugging along on some old steel bikes.


----------



## jellis25 (Oct 6, 2009)

I didn't realize it is a 2011 frame. I thought it was a 2010. Looks like you got it all figured out. You got away pretty good for $200. Enjoy.


----------



## Oracle7775 (Sep 16, 2009)

Your 4.5 broke and Trek bumped you up to a 5.9 frame? And all you had to pay was $200?

If that happened to me I'd feel like it was Christmas morning.


----------



## crazyc (Jun 5, 2008)

You should feel very happy. The frame was damaged by a Shimano or tuner
error and you get a new frame. I don't agree with you "warranty nightmare."
Trek gave you a new and upgraded frame even when the frame was not
at fault. It may have taken some time but I would be quite appreciative.


----------



## 700choops (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah, not to be the devils advocate but warranty repairs sometime take more time than people think. The shop often has to take pics, email pics, meet with the rep. when he/she comes in, disassmble the entire bike, reassemble the new bike...fill out warranty paperwork..etc...etc. Sometimes if the manufacturer won't cover the cost (in your case they upgraded your frame, but felt that you should cover the cost of the mast, BB or FD) it's left to the consumer. 

If you received an upgraded frame and just had to pay for a few parts, you're pretty lucky. I've seen shops charge for a "custom build" @ $150-200 for reassembly and tuning

Enjoy your new wheels!


----------



## jamesdak (Aug 22, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, I appreciate Trek replacing the frame but the bike broke in August and it's now November and I still don't have it back. I find that to be a ridiculously long time for a product that was only a few months old. Fortunately I was able to pick up an old steel road bike as a replacement so I could keep riding but what if someone else could not afford to buy a backup bike? I'm a disable vet who had to give up a lifetime of running to injuries. I became very overweight for the only time in my life and picked up cycling to get back into shape. I had lost about 40 lbs when the bike broke but was dependent on cycling to battle the weight issue. To me a bike in not a luxury item but a health requirement. As such I think 3 or more months to work out a warranty to be quite long. Not to mention that one expects a certain level of service when they pay thousands of dollars for product. 

Oh and I do think Trek should be commended for stepping up with the replacement frame. While I cannot say with any certainty what caused the failure, for certain it was not the frame.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Excuse me. When I buy a new Ford automobile and the computer fails and burns out my electrical syatem, I go to Ford not to the subcontractor who built the computer. Bicycles should be exactly the same. You bought a COMPLETE BICYCLE from Trek. You did not buy a frame from Trek and a bag of components at a flea market. Trek CHARGES it's customers a pretty penny for choosing and assembling the complete bike. THEY need to stand behind the COMPLETE product that they sold. 

They should quickly settle with the customer and then, on their own, deal with the supplier. Generally large manufacturers self-insure against this by purchasing without any supplier warranty (at a lower cost) and then building loss compensation into the price of the product. 

We pay MORE for Trek products because we think (and Trek WANTS us to think) that Trek stands behind its products. I'm really surprised that Trek tried to blame Shimano and didn't just quickly and efficiently repair your bike.

What they did do, saved them no money and pissed off the customer. That's stupid. Trek sells on the reputation of TREK. Now they've soiled it. As I said, stupid.


----------



## jamesdak (Aug 22, 2010)

Trek2.3 - I totally agree with you in principle. But actually read your warranty book and if it's like mine for the 4.5 you will see that reality is different.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Did Trek give you a Shimano or Sram warranty statement, registration card, ot anything else? What proof do you have that there is ANY warranty on those expensive components??? Components that TREK choose. Components that Trek assembled. Components that Trek charged you for and profited from. Something stinks here.

Trek gave me *NOTHING *with any of my 3 new Trek bikes. Nothing at all.


----------



## wvucyclist (Sep 6, 2007)

No matter which manufacturer it was, the shop is the point man. On such a new bike they should have you back on the road without any cost to you IMO.


----------



## jamesdak (Aug 22, 2010)

Well, I've finally got the bike from the shop today. Unfortunately winter is going strong here now and I'm not about to expose it to all the crap on the roads now. Got it sitting in the living room right now with my LeMond Zurich and there really is quite a difference in the geometry of the two bikes. It will be months before I find out how it really goes though. It's time for my mountain bike and studded tires right now.

Oh, and while I have not weighed the bike it does not feel that much lighter than my steel bikes. I think the stock Trek wheel set is quite heavy.


----------



## jamesdak (Aug 22, 2010)

Just thought I'd provide an update on this situation. Still have not ridden the bike due to the winter road conditions. But I did give it as thorough of a going over as I could with my limited knowledge. Noticed a clicking in the rear cassette, poor shifting, something was catching and moving the jockey wheel assembly, and the cable housing coming out of the rear of the frame going to the RD would move slightly as I shifted the RD. 

So I took it to another Trek dealer and had them go over the bike. They found several things wrong. First were damaged pins on the chain causing stiff links, the RD hanger was bent, wrong fittings were the cables into the frame, and the cable housing on the back used brake housing and was binding as you tried to shift. 

More and more I think my problems all originate with one bad mechanic and Kudos to Trek for coming through for me with the replacement frame. 

Hoping for dry conditions this weekend so that I can take it out for a spin. 

Oh, and I'm going to talk to the owner of the LBS that originally put the bike together about what was found. Needless to say though, they won't be getting any business of mine anytime soon.

On another note. The same time this shop was rebuilding this bike I also dropped a wheel off with them to get a broken spoke replaced. Took them over a month and they used a black spoke on an otherwise stainless wheel and the spoke they used was too short. Oh and this cost around $10. The LBS that went over the Madone for me also swapped that black spoke out while I waited and charged me nothing. The mechanic thought it was something I slapped on there, not the work of another mechanic.


----------



## bordercolliesam (Apr 20, 2010)

Although im a bit late reading this thread, I think its absolutely terrible what's happened here, if i were you I would inform trek of what the 2nd bike shop reported about the first, otherwise who knows what Rae might happen down the road and trek might not be as generous of offering a new frame.

And by the way, some of the posts here saying that you did well.out of getting a new frame for 200$, wtf!!!!

If I bought a new bike 4 months ago and was happy with it, why the hell would I want to pay out 200$ for a new frame? I bought the bike, paid my money, and was happy with everything, why would or should have to fork out another 200$ for no fault of my own, regardless of whether I've got a newer and better frame out of it? If they want to give me a better frame at no cost then all good and well, but sod it if I would pay out money for it when I've only just bought the bike I want!!


----------



## okiefo (Jan 10, 2009)

bordercolliesam;3898745 why the hell would I want to pay out 200$ for a new frame? [/QUOTE said:


> Because its a significant upgrade.
> 
> Zombie thread lives.


----------



## bordercolliesam (Apr 20, 2010)

Are you for real or what? If I'm happy with the frame/bike I purchased and the frame broke for no reason of my own, then why should I pay for a new frame regardless of whether its a upgrade or not? I don't want an upgrade, I just didn't want my frame to break in the first place!!!


----------



## okiefo (Jan 10, 2009)

He didn't pay anything for the upgraded frame.


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

*Ingrate*

When one shifts his derailleur into his spokes it's because the hanger was bent severely towards the bike. This is usually caused by dropping the bike on the drive side. This is not Trek or Shimano's fault at all. Since the shop had your bike before this happened, it's possible that they bent the hanger but it's extremely unlikely. The most likely culprit is you.

Trek went way beyond what they were required to do under the warranty (nothing) by replacing your frame with a better model.

You should be grateful that you bought a bike from such a generous company. Most manufacturers and bike shops would have told you to get lost.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

bordercolliesam said:


> Are you for real or what? If I'm happy with the frame/bike I purchased and the frame broke for no reason of my own, then why should I pay for a new frame regardless of whether its a upgrade or not? I don't want an upgrade, I just didn't want my frame to break in the first place!!!


it seems you really don't seem to understand what happened, nor have you read the thread thoroughly. none of the things that happened are 'warranty' issues. derailleurs don't just break and/or shift the chain into the spokes by themselves. either the derailleur wasn't adjusted properly (shop's fault) or the OP did something that caused the hanger to bend w/ the same result (happens all the time, OP's fault). it's completely understandable that the OP thought everything was fine w/ his bike when this happened. we see bent hangers pretty much on a daily basis, and 99.99999% of the customers don't even know what a derailleur hanger is much less what a bent one looks like or the effect if can have. the average bike rider has no clue that if they drop their bike on the drive side or something bangs into the derailleur the hanger will most likely bend. 
the OP may never know exactly what happened, but he's a damn lucky guy to get a new frame from trek in this instance. it was either the mechanics fault or his fault...but most certainly not trek's or shimano's.


----------



## bordercolliesam (Apr 20, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> it seems you really don't seem to understand what happened, nor have you read the thread thoroughly. none of the things that happened are 'warranty' issues. derailleurs don't just break and/or shift the chain into the spokes by themselves. either the derailleur wasn't adjusted properly (shop's fault) or the OP did something that caused the hanger to bend w/ the same result (happens all the time, OP's fault). it's completely understandable that the OP thought everything was fine w/ his bike when this happened. we see bent hangers pretty much on a daily basis, and 99.99999% of the customers don't even know what a derailleur hanger is much less what a bent one looks like or the effect if can have. the average bike rider has no clue that if they drop their bike on the drive side or something bangs into the derailleur the hanger will most likely bend.
> the OP may never know exactly what happened, but he's a damn lucky guy to get a new frame from trek in this instance. it was either the mechanics fault or his fault...but most certainly not trek's or shimano's.


Listen here Dick, I understand exactly what happened, his bike went in for a service and afterwards he rode it and the frame broke.

Regardless of the reason why the frame broke, he had to pay $200 for the components to.be changed over, most of you are saying that he got a good deal and that's not a bad price for a new frame and he got a good deal, but the bottom line is he didn't want a new frame or to pay out any money! What's difficult and fair about that?


----------



## okiefo (Jan 10, 2009)

First. Name calling is a good way to get yourself banned from public forums. Just so you know... 

Second. Its not Trek's responsibility to cover labor or parts. The warranty was on the frame. And it doesn't sound like it was even a "warranty" situation.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*moderators note*



bordercolliesam said:


> Listen here Dick, I understand exactly what happened, his bike went in for a service and afterwards he rode it and the frame broke.
> 
> Regardless of the reason why the frame broke, he had to pay $200 for the components to.be changed over, most of you are saying that he got a good deal and that's not a bad price for a new frame and he got a good deal, but the bottom line is he didn't want a new frame or to pay out any money! What's difficult and fair about that?


Enjoy the posting vacation.


----------



## BeetleBaillie (Jul 31, 2013)

I just had a similar experience with my 2010 5.9. While riding on a flat road the rear derailleur fell off and got sucked along the chain. Me and my buddy figured the derailleur hanger broke but once we tore things apart we found that the rear dropout portion of the FRame had actually broken. There is a very small, thin extension from the dropout casting that extends downward and this is what the hanger is mounted to. This very thin section of the dropout has a hole and counterbore for the small screw machined out of the casting. This leaves about 1 mm of meat on either side of the screw hole. This is nowhere near enough aluminum to resist the myriad of forces applied to the frame at this location. Any engineer worth his/her salt would spot this in a design concept. This is the real root cause of your failure. The frame did get broken by the deraillure falling off due to your mechanic.....the frame broke first causing the rd to fall off. This is why, thankfully, Trek replaced your frame. My bike is 3 years old with not many miles on it so I am ttotally disappointed. I will be using all the info I can find like this blog to prove it is a design flaw. They tried to save a few grams of weight in the wrong area. I have an aluminum trek 5200 that is 18 years old and has been through hell and back. I took it down off the rack in the garage and rode it after the 5.9 broke and it felt good as gold. Had not been ridden in 3 years! I looked at the dropout extension where the hanger mounts and it is significantly beefier! I guess they don't make 'em like they used to?! Wish me luck with Trek!


----------



## jamesdak (Aug 22, 2010)

BeetleBaillie said:


> I just had a similar experience with my 2010 5.9. While riding on a flat road the rear derailleur fell off and got sucked along the chain. Me and my buddy figured the derailleur hanger broke but once we tore things apart we found that the rear dropout portion of the FRame had actually broken. There is a very small, thin extension from the dropout casting that extends downward and this is what the hanger is mounted to. This very thin section of the dropout has a hole and counterbore for the small screw machined out of the casting. This leaves about 1 mm of meat on either side of the screw hole. This is nowhere near enough aluminum to resist the myriad of forces applied to the frame at this location. Any engineer worth his/her salt would spot this in a design concept. This is the real root cause of your failure. The frame did get broken by the deraillure falling off due to your mechanic.....the frame broke first causing the rd to fall off. This is why, thankfully, Trek replaced your frame. My bike is 3 years old with not many miles on it so I am ttotally disappointed. I will be using all the info I can find like this blog to prove it is a design flaw. They tried to save a few grams of weight in the wrong area. I have an aluminum trek 5200 that is 18 years old and has been through hell and back. I took it down off the rack in the garage and rode it after the 5.9 broke and it felt good as gold. Had not been ridden in 3 years! I looked at the dropout extension where the hanger mounts and it is significantly beefier! I guess they don't make 'em like they used to?! Wish me luck with Trek!


Well that does suck, good luck with the repair. But, while not to defend Trek, my problem was different. Without a doubt, it was a messed up pin on the chain that caused a frozen link and physically broke the body of the rear derailluer. I know that because when the same shop built up the warranty bike they used the same chain, cut it in a different area, and gave it back to me with two bad links. I spotted it before riding it, took it to another shop, and they fixed it and some other build up mistakes. So in actuality Trek hooked me up with the warranty repair. My 2011 5.9 body was been totally trouble free although it has not been used much the past year. I bought a used Scott CR1 Pro and well I just prefer the ride of that bike over the Trek so use it mainly. Good luck with your repair. I will be surprised if Trek does not take care of you.


----------



## Gware (Jul 30, 2013)

I had a 2010 5.9. The right bolt on the seat mast kept breaking like every 6-7 months. The first time, I thought bad bolt. Put new one in and kept going... The 2nd time took to shop got it fixed and the LBS made note of it. The 3rd time, I got a new seat mast from Trek, I was told by LBS it was cracked and defective. I was in the middle of a ride about 15 miles from my house on the way back,, went to sit down and pop the bolt breaks again. The seat bottoms out. Same bolt mind you. Nice long ride standing up back to house... Called the LBS, they called Trek. 
Trek told them to ship frame to them. 3 days later, I get the call from my LBS. Trek said frame was undersized. They sent me a new 2013 5.9 frame complete with seat mast and integrated brakes. Super nice set up. No cost to me. Wish it would have been before some many times of the seat mast breaking, but turned out great.


----------

